# Thrilled with my Neo Cagole City with Rhinestones



## Bal&ValGal

I've wanted a black city bag for 20 years now. 20 YEARS. The exact right one never rotated up in my world no matter where I looked. They just always seemed to escape me. Now I know why - my destiny was to end up with this most fabulous black city bag!!! I've had a few Balenciaga bags over the years, all purchased second-hand. I've kept some and sold some back. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
But, when I saw this on the Balenciaga website, I knew it was for me! So, I bought the "big kahuna" of Black City Bags.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I think this bag is stunning!


----------



## Bal&ValGal




----------



## Bal&ValGal

The cats helped me unpack it


----------



## Bal&ValGal




----------



## Bal&ValGal

Some details above. Oops, the mirror was dirty. Should have fixed that first but I was excited.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I'm loving the sparkle factor!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Thank you for letting me share. My journey to the most perfect Bal bag ever. And it only took 20 years.


----------



## Kmora

It is gorgeous! I really like the Neo Cagole City


----------



## ghoulish

I dig the bag, but especially love the cats! Cute.


----------



## Fashdashing

This bag is making me bring back out my city bag with large G21 hardware! love it!!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Here's a pic of my bag on my husband's vintage Mercedes. 
A pic of one of my bag's first outings.
And, my cats, back by popular demand.


----------



## missucc

Not going to lie, I don't understand the hype for the Le Cagole, but the Neo Cagole City is very nice. The shine in the leather balances out the bling-bling-ness of the studs. Love it!

Also love that the strap is adjustable.


----------



## Jaxholt15

Great bag!  Love the cats too!


----------



## caroperouse

It's such a wonderful bag ! I pulled the trigger for the Neo Cagole with silver leather and rhinestones hardware as well


----------



## papertiger

Literally amazing, I think you found your perfect Bal


----------



## natalieh38

Might buy this in white from my SA, will post if I do


----------



## Antigone

I love this!!!


----------



## filiparl

Wow what an amazing bag….I need this bag


----------



## krisjennershermesbag

Obsessed with this bag! Love the Hourglass bag more though.


----------

